# Amber floods at Big Lots



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found 50 watt amber floods at Big Lots today - $1.50 each. These are sometimes hard to find.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Otaku. I'll have to stop by there and check em out.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Big Lots should really expand and open closer to me


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine didn't have any


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Ill have to check this out.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I'll have to check ours, too


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

A few years ago I found flood lights and stationary and oscillating fixtures around halloween time at Big Lots. At the time they had the orange/amber, green and purple floods. Stocked up then. I was looking for more this past year and no luck on locating any of the above. Great product. Wish they had blue. Red would be nice too.


----------

